# If you ever get too tired to knit, hire her



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/robot-knits-perfect-scarf-162812849.html

My hubby sent me this and told me that I had been replaced.  I don't think so.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow,that was pretty cool! But I still like to knit my own projects! Lol


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That was entertaining!


----------



## fennellseed (Nov 23, 2012)

Must have been very bored and hates hand knitting. It just may be a solution for some people!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

she can knit the scarves then I'll have more time for my other creations


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Who changes the colors for 'her'?


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Abuela said:


> Who changes the colors for 'her'?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that's cool! I need one for when I get frustrated or bored with a project :thumbup:


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I need one of those but for house cleaning so I have more time for knitting


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

not going to happen


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> I need one of those but for house cleaning so I have more time for knitting


I'm with you on that one


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you think Agnes is enjoying herself? :lol: she sure is fast but I like the pleasure of knitting process!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> I need one of those but for house cleaning so I have more time for knitting


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

How cool! She does not have to sleep, or clean or cook so she has all the time in the world to knit. Lucky her!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Abuela said:


> Who changes the colors for 'her'?


My thought exactly. What happens when she runs into a knot or the end of a skein? For now I think we are all safe and still indispensable.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

no....
julie


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankfully they made her young rather than the stereotypic gray-bunned old woman with a cat on her shoulder knitting. No offense to those of you with beautiful gray chingons.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love one of those for cleaning. I don't know if I could get past that half a head. I was wondering also, who changes the colors for her?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

And she doesn't have to worry about carpel tunnel! Thanks I will post this on my looming website.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Just think she can't get carpel tunnel! I agree she won't replace the REAL knitters. Will post this on my loomers website. Thanks.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That was kinda freaky.
Can you imagine that being in your house?
Wonder if she does housework?
Windows? :lol:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

seedee95758 said:


> I would love one of those for cleaning. I don't know if I could get past that half a head. I was wondering also, who changes the colors for her?


Since she only has half a head, she only has half a brain....some guy needs to change the yarn...I'm busy!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

She still needs to be programmed in that case I would rather to my own knitting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Louisew said:


> Wow,that was pretty cool! But I still like to knit my own projects! Lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

.... and what about all those smug, sneaky looks she was giving us.


----------



## houellet (Oct 19, 2012)

Let her do everything else so you can sit and knit :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

It is the harry potter scarf anyone who has ever knitted one from the official book would happily let a robot do it on a look came out great on circa but most long boring project ever


----------

